# New grand daughter and one son coming home!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our first grandchild arrived into the world at 2:30 this morning. Her dad, our son in the Marine Corps, got his tour cut short and will be coming home in a few days! We are thrilled beyond belief and so glad he can spend time with his wife and new baby! Introducing Aria Bella!










Life is good!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh, what a beauty!!!!! she looks like a keeper! I'm so happy for you and your family. Congrats and welcome to the world, Baby Bella!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wonderful news! Congratulations grandpa! So glad your son will be home soon. You have a beautiiful granddaughter with a beautiful name.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Congrats JDub!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on this little beauty. She looks so aware of her surroundings already. And how great her Dad will arrive shortly!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can tell from her expression that she's shocked at someone taking a picture of her before she's put on her makeup

Congrats to you, your son, and your daughter-in-law!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats jdubbya!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats JW...! Great looking grand daughter...! My thanks to your son for his service .....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG... jdubb I am soooo happy for you! You guys must just be over the moon happy. I'm sure everyone can't wait for your sons return. 
Also, that little baby is just perfect!!!! Welcome to the world baby Aria Bella. You are truly a "beautiful song".


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

YAY good times. Congratulations!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Happy Birthday Bella!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all for the well wishes. Can't wait to actually see her and hold her!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats to the family! Glad to hear your son is coming home, too!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awwww congratulations jdubbya and how wonderful that they will be coming home! Enjoy!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations! What a cute little pumpkin!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this. Congrats on your future haunting assistant. And so happy you're getting one of your boys back home. What a great holiday gift. Did you get to spend Thanksgiving with them?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats JW! Welcome to the world Aria Bella!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> I don't know how I missed this. Congrats on your future haunting assistant. And so happy you're getting one of your boys back home. What a great holiday gift. Did you get to spend Thanksgiving with them?


No, we didn't. My son is still in N.C. and hasn't even seen her yet other than via skype. He has 14 days leave accumulated and also gets 10 days paternity leave. They agreed it would be so much nicer for him to spend Christmas together rather than Thanksgiving. He leaves for WA. state on the 9th and will be able to be there for the entire holiday. He's going crazy not having seen her yet but it will be so worth the wait. I love talking to him and he's so excited; talking about getting their first Christmas tree, personalized Christmas stockings, a family portrait. I'm boxing up some ornaments and decorations we've been saving for them so they'll have some stuff. He plans to come visit us for a couple days on his way back to N.C. so we'll see him after the new year. not sure when we'll get to see the baby but hoping soon.


----------

